# Grande Marnier Marinated Strawberries



## joe george (Oct 24, 2007)

&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp 2 pints fresh strawberries
1/4 cup Grande Marnier (or other liqueur of your choice)
3/4 cup sugar


&nbsp

&nbsp

&nbsp

Wash the strawberries and gently pat them dry. Remove the green tops of the berries and slice them. Combine the sliced strawberries, Grande Marnier, and sugar in a bowl and gently stir to dissolve the sugar. Let stand 10 minutes. Serve over ice cream, shortcakes, or other dessert.


----------

